# Insured or not



## Nobby666 (Dec 9, 2005)

What do you all think, I put my new registrationon the car at dvla yesterday because they were purchaced from dvla the transfer was instant. Phoned up my insurance up this morning to let them know and they are off until tuesday. I have sent a fax informing them of the change, but the question is am i insured or not?


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

yup its the car not the number


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

Go on the Rob, tell us what the new plate is


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Hiya Rob, didn't realise that was you mate. Guessing there is a 666 in there somwhere....


----------



## djdexter247 (Mar 31, 2005)

Well there we go, general concensus says I was right! You should be absolutely fine mate!!!


----------



## Nobby666 (Dec 9, 2005)

hi nick , jake and andy, 
yes nick i managed to pick up V666gtr from dvla nice and cheep.


----------



## djdexter247 (Mar 31, 2005)

Nobby666 said:


> hi nick , jake and andy,
> yes nick i managed to pick up V666gtr from dvla nice and cheep.


Go on - somebody ask if he enjoyed getting the plates made and then fitted......


----------



## Nobby666 (Dec 9, 2005)

djdexter247 said:


> Go on - somebody ask if he enjoyed getting the plates made and then fitted......


blab


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

LOL - very nice indeed mate. Looking forward to seeing that new beastie of yours mate. 

That R32 magazine is looking well thumbed now as well thanks, although costing me a bloody fortune!!!


----------



## Nobby666 (Dec 9, 2005)

Nick MW said:


> LOL - very nice indeed mate. Looking forward to seeing that new beastie of yours mate.
> 
> That R32 magazine is looking well thumbed now as well thanks, although costing me a bloody fortune!!!




better not tell you ive got another three of them books, i guess im enemy no 1 in your household .And im looking forward to seeing your new car as well.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Hmmm, now which plate do I have now on my car


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Nobby666 said:


> better not tell you ive got another three of them books, i guess im enemy no 1 in your household .And im looking forward to seeing your new car as well.


That argument is all forgotten about - sooo last year 

Can you send them over, will obviously will cover postage


----------



## Nobby666 (Dec 9, 2005)

stealth said:
 

> Hmmm, now which plate do I have now on my car



It wouldnt happen to be my old plate would it?


----------

